# RC Swap Meet @ PT Raceway - Trafford, PA



## ms31 (Mar 22, 2005)

Saturday July 27 2013

Rain or Shine
8:00 am to ???
Participant setup at 7 am

The Swap Meet will be held in the side parking lot of PT Raceway. If it rains, it will be moved inside. Participants will be asked for a $5 donation and are required to bring their own tables, tents, chairs, etc. Participant spots are available on a "first come, first served" basis. Food and refreshments will be available.

PT Raceway
129 Murrysville Road
Trafford, PA 15085
http://www.pt-raceway.com


----------

